
Show HN: Create your own mobile ordering app without code, using a Google Sheet - jacobglowbom
https://glowbom.com/help/
======
6510
The menu interactions could be GIF animations.

The copy script download could in stead be a textarea.

Euro is a thing.

A demo is missing (actually 2)

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thank you!

------
jacobglowbom
Hey guys,

Last weekend we participated in Cal Hacks’ hack:now and created a mobile
ordering app builder called Mobile Orders.

It can help business owners get set up a mobile ordering app using a Google
Sheet. No programming skills required. No registration needed.

We would appreciate any feedback!

~~~
notechback
Hi! This is really great. Quick feedback for.minor improvements:

General:

* Maybe 1-2 sentences more at the beginning for what appears at the end ("web app that runs in your browser") and what is the use case (for where your servers can enter the info and it appears at the bar?) * Some kind of customer/table identifier would be useful? * Quick instructions at the end how to use it. E.g. "both bar and server open the app on their phone"

If your target audience is really non-tech people I imagine they might
struggle with the instructions for

* step 5 (just spell it out a bit more) * Step 8 and 9 (mention where to find those settings) * Step 10 onwards: suddenly you mention software that was not yet introduced and there are a few terms that dont make sense unless you understand them already * Step 11 - something is missing: what do I do with the code I've changed? * step 12 is a bit quick and I'm not sure what comes out at the end. E.g. where to click "run the app" and where it will appear

Hope this helps, really well done and this is just nitpicking ;)

~~~
jacobglowbom
This is super helpful, thanks!

------
6510
When trying to "unfold" 1 the screen seems to jump down. (I get what is
happening but it looks confusing)

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thank you! I will fix that!

------
jimhi
I’ve come across Jacob before and he’s been making all kinds of no code apps
for years now. This is fantastic

~~~
Metus
Can you link to other examples of no code apps? This seems kind of
interesting.

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thank you! Yes, there's a GitHub link on glowbom.com where you can find other
examples of no-code apps. We're currently working on integrating new types of
apps and games on this website.

------
OptionsDude420
One note: It would be awesome to also have some type of setup guide that
follows the steps on youtube and embed it into your site.

Great job!

~~~
jacobglowbom
Thanks for the feedback!

